# How to buy a CFD at open price?



## thanam (10 June 2009)

Hi,
Currently I trade CFD’s on Asx equities. I want to by some at the Open prices. How do I go about doing it.

Example;
Can I set a buy trade, over night,  
(a) to be executed @Market price?  or
(b) at the highest buy price?

Thanks & Regards
Thanam


----------



## beamstas (10 June 2009)

*Re: How to buy a CFD at Open price.*



thanam said:


> Hi,
> Currently I trade CFD’s on Asx equities. I want to by some at the Open prices. How do I go about doing it.
> 
> Example;
> ...




Why not just set a STOP buy at 0.01c?
Then you'll just buy at the first available price.


----------



## Trembling Hand (10 June 2009)

*Re: How to buy a CFD at Open price.*

Depends on which broker you use. if its a Market maker like CMC you will not b able to get the first tick. If its a DMA you may be able to trade the opening auction


----------



## Paul Ellis (23 July 2009)

*Re: How to buy a CFD at open price*

this is a good question - i always have wondered who get all their orders filled on open and how it is decided - I imagined it would be large insto's then us smaller fry get ours filled at higher price


----------



## Nick Radge (23 July 2009)

*Re: How to buy a CFD at open price*

I use the open price almost everyday for one of my portfolios. The answer is simple:

1. You need to use a DMA provider like MF Global who I use. If you use a MM you will not be able to access the opening auction.
2. You simply place a limit buy order well above the last close price. As a simple rule of thumb use 5%. A limit buy above the close will more than likley get you into the opening auction and filled at the next opening price.

Nick


----------



## Frogacle (24 July 2009)

I believe its also possible to participate in the pre-open and closing auctions using MMs like CMC. I have an AdvantagePro account with CMC and have been reminded several times that I can participate in the closing auction process. I must admit that I've never asked about the opening auction, but I presume that they are the same and that I would also be able to participate in that through CFDs. But I know for sure I can for the closing auction.


----------



## adds (28 July 2009)

With IG Markets if I setup a limit order 1 tick above the close price and the share gaps over this my order is still triggered and I get the open price. This can be dangerous if it gaps really high!!! This is using MM not DMA. So when ever possible I like to manually execute the order.


----------

